# Anyone know about birds? Is this okay for my bird to do??



## erdavis (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey guys! I know its long but I am concerned, so please read if you know about birds and help me! 

I have 2 nanday conures (probably spelling it wrong), its actually more my parents, who I still live with, but they take care of them. 

YEARS ago, back when there was only 1 bird, the bird would lay eggs and sit on them and refuse to get off of it until about a month later when we knew it was probably rotten. Then we would have to hold her away with a spatula because shed try to attack us, and take the egg away. Then she'd go back to normal. She probably layed about 5 of them within about 2 years or so (at least from what I remember, I was way too young). 

Even after we got the other bird about 7 years ago, she never layed another egg. Neither did the knew one. 

But now the original bird is sitting on what slightly resembles an egg. I believe it is a small round thing to sharpen their beaks on? The objects probably been in there about a year at least and she just started sitting on it 2 weeks ago. She is fairly old. I don't know exactly because we found her, but we found her 16 years ago, so she's at least 16. At first we didn't know she was sitting on an egg, we just thought she was getting too old to sleep on her perch. But then we realized she was sitting on an egg. She hasn't sat on an egg in probably 8 years. She only gets up to eat for a little. Every time we go near the cage she gets real mean. She surprisingly got off the egg to get on my dads shoulder, only once tho. Is this healthy for her? Is she just getting senile? LOLL. If its anything like her real eggs, she will sit on it until we take it away. So should we leave it or take it away next time she gets up to eat?? 

Please help.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Erin:

It won't hurt anything. Just be sure she's getting enough calcium to put back what she's used for egg production.


----------



## erdavis (Mar 7, 2014)

Do you know if she will ever stop sitting on it? She would sit on her real eggs until we took them away, even if they were obviously rotten.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 7, 2014)

They normally sit for a week or so after the time for the eggs to have hatched. It is quite ok to remove the eggs and toss them. You don't have to worry about the hen's feelings.


----------

